# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  SOS για Κλειδαριά-Κεντρικό Κλείδωμα Fabia

## geo1962

Καλησπέρα

Το πρόβλημα που έχω με το κλείδωμα των θυρών, είναι το εξής:

1. Ξεκίνησε, με τον αφαλό της κλειδαριάς του οδηγού να μη στρέφει τόσο άνετα και παράλληλα, να κλειδώνουν οι υπόλοιπες τρεις πόρτες, αλλά αυτή του οδηγού, να χρειάζεται να επαναλάβω τη διαδικασία για τρείς ή και τέσσερις φορές για να κλειδώσει.

2. Στη συνέχεια επιδεινώθηκε το πρόβλημα, με αποτέλεσμα να μπορώ να κλειδώσω και τις τέσσερις πόρτες, μόνο από την πόρτα του συνοδηγού!

3. Πολύ γρήγορα και από την πόρτα του συνοδηγού, άρχισαν να μην κλειδώνουν με την πρώτη φορά και οι τέσσερις πόρτες και να χρειάζεται και δεύτερη μα και τρίτη προσπάθεια. Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, όλες κλείδωναν, πλην αυτής του οδηγού.

4. Τώρα, βρίσκομαι στη φάση, όπου ο αφαλός της κλειδαριάς της πόρτας του οδηγού, γυρίζει κατά το ένα τέταρτο αριστερά, αλλά χωρίς να ενεργοποιεί τίποταΞ δηλαδή, δεν δίνει καμία εντολή!
Ο ίδιος αφαλός επίσης, δεξιά, δε γυρίζει με τίποτα!
Μονίμως πλέον, κλειδώνω από την πόρτα του συνοδηγού και αφού προσπαθήσω, ίσως και εκατό φορέςΞ έχω χάσει, «το λογαριασμό»β¦!!!

Σημειώστε, πως από την πόρτα του συνοδηγού (αφού από του οδηγού δεν υπάρχει καμία ανταπόκριση πλέον), όσες φορές γυρίσω το κλειδί, οι τρείς πόρτες πλην του οδηγού, κλειδώνουν πάντα.

Επίσης, κατά το ξεκλείδωμα (από την πόρτα του συνοδηγού πάντα), ξεκλειδώνουν και οι τέσσερις πόρτες, αδιαμαρτύρητα.

Τα στοιχεία του εν λόγω Skoda Fabia του 2002, είναι:
6Y22D4 FABIA       HATCHBACK COM
FNK 9102         KD 50KW AQW

----------


## picdev

μου έχει χαλάσει και εμένα ο αφαλός και τον άλλαξα , 
πήρα εναν μεταχειρησμένο και με τη βοήθεια ενώς φίλου τον έλυσα και με το δικό μου κλειδί , έφαγε τα λαμάκια και τεριάζει το κλειδί μου. 
Ειναι δύσκολο να τον λύσεις και να το φτιάξεις γιατί στο δέσιμο πρέπει να βαλεις με τετοιο τροπο το ελατήριο ώστε να λειτουργεί η επαναφορά 

Κατα τα άλλα λύνει εύκολα , ξεβιδώνοντας μια βίδα που βρίσκεται εκεί στο μάνταλο.

Ο αφαλός αλλάζει σκέτος , η κλειδαριά δίνει την εντολή ανάλογα το πως γυρνάει ο αφαλός

----------


## picdev

δες αυτό το βίντεο κάπως έτσι ειναι και σένα με ψηλοδιαφορές , εγώ βέβαια πήρα 2 μεταχειρισμένους για να φτιάξω εναν, έπεσα σε περιπτωση και με 15ε μου εδωσε 2, γιατι χαλάνε εύκολα τα μεταλα .
Αν δεις οπως βαζεις το κλειδι μεσα στο κύλινδρο ενω ειναι γυμνος, τροχιζεις τα λαμακια που προεξεχουν με ενα dremel και τερερίζεις το δικο σου κλειδί 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf4uLb2IZiU

----------


## Gaou

εγώ θα σου ελεγα φίλε μου να κοιτάξεις και την καλωδιωση καθότι αυτη η υπερεταιρια δεν μπορει να τα καταφέρει καλά με τα καλώδια με αποτέλεσμα να κοβονται . ριξε μια ματια σε όλες τις πορτες σου.

----------


## picdev

> εγώ θα σου ελεγα φίλε μου να κοιτάξεις και την καλωδιωση καθότι αυτη η υπερεταιρια δεν μπορει να τα καταφέρει καλά με τα καλώδια με αποτέλεσμα να κοβονται . ριξε μια ματια σε όλες τις πορτες σου.




η καλωδίωση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εχει κοπει, 
εχω το ιδιο αμαξι και ειχα προβλημα, πως θα δουλεψει σωστα το κεντρικο κλειδωμα , οταν ειναι κολημενη η κλειδαρια και παιρνει συνεχεια εντολη για κλειδωμα , 
η καλωδιωση ειναι πιασμενη στη πορτα, κα με ειδικη φύσα, στη καμπίνα, γερμανοί το έφτιαξαν το αμαξι.
τα καλώδια ειναι πολύ ανθεκτικά και στα σημεία που πρέπει εχουν εξτρα ταινία για να μην κοβονται οταν ερχονται σε επαφη με λαμαρινα 

Επισης το κλειδωμα εχει 2 καλωδια, το ενα ειναι για εντολη κλειδωματος ξεκλειδώματος, με το ιδιο καλώδιο . 
και το αλλο καλώδιο ειναι feedback, δηλαδη αν ειναι οντως κλειδομενο το αμαξι, αν στειλει εντολη για κλειδωμα και δεν κλειδωσει τοτε, πεταει ολες τις ασφαλειες πανω . ειναι λογικη συμπεριφορα 

τελος ο ανθρωπος λέει οτι εχει χαλάσει ο αφαλός ? δηλαδή θα αφήσει χαλασμένο αφαλό και θα κοιτάξει τη καλωδίωση ?

δες το βιντεο πως βγαζεις τη κλειδαρια

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPmKY7k-Ths 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esE1Lxj_pD0

----------


## Gaou

Ακη μιλας για τους γερμανους λες και κρατανε τον πάπα απο τα φρυδια. Και εγω γερμανικο εχω και σε ολες της πορτες ειναι κομμενα τα καλωδια. Μα σε ολες. Και αμα αυτοδεν σου φτανει ριξε μια ματια στο γκουγκλ να δεις τι γινεται με αυτες τις φυσες...

----------


## picdev

εχω fabia toy 2002 που είναι ίδιο με polo , jeta κτλ, το αμάξι το έχω λύσει πολλές φορές και πραγματικά εχω μείνει με τη τεχνολογία που έχει και τη ποιότητα, ακομα και αν ειναι του 2002.
Να σου πω οτι δεν τρίζει , δεν κοπαναει σε λακούβες , τα καλώδια τα εχω δει πολλές φορές , 
εχουν τοσα πιαστρακια και δεσίματα που το βλέπω δύσκολο να κοπουν , ειναι πολύ αντοχής, δεν ξέρω τι αμάξι έχεις .
Να φανταστείς για να ξεκουμπώσεις οποιαδήποτε φύσα θέλει ειδικό λαμάκι, ειναι ασφαλείας. εκεί που βγαίνουν απο τη πορτα , πάνε σε φίσα με φούσκα και μετά άλλη φύσα για τη καμπίνα.

Ναι τον κρατάνε τον παπα απο τα @@ γιατι σε αμαξι του 2002, εχουν ξεχωριστό εγκέφαλο σε κάθε μοτερ παράθυρου!!
οταν την ιδια χρονια το fiat punto που είχα, περνάει το ρεύμα του μοτερ απο κουμπιά του ταμπλό !!! ξέρεις τι σημαίνει αυτό ? χαλασμένα κουμπια, διακοπτες, φίσες καμένες κτλ

----------


## Gaou

Νταξει ρε ακη. Συγκρινεις την vw με τη φιατ. Για συκρινε την με καμια γιαπωνεζικη κορεατικη γαλλικη . εν πασι περιπτωση σου ειπα κατι απο εκει και στο εξης δεν μπορω να γεμισω κανενα κεφαλι. Ο μυθος των γερμανικων αυτοκινητων εχει πεσει εδω και καιρο.  Vw εχω και απο τα υποτιθεμενα καλα.... Του 07. Σημειωτεον οτι τοπροβλημα με τις φυσες το ξερουν και στις αντιπρωσοπειες. Και αυτο με τους εγκεφαλους σε καθε πορτα δεν μου κανει καλο. Εν πασι περιοπτωση ως εδω εγω. Και ουτε θεωρω μαγκια που πρεπει να πληρωσω το γαμοργαλειο για να βγαλω να επισκευασω τηνφυσα.α

----------


## picdev

λάθη γίνονται και προφανώς έγιναν στο δικό σου μοντέλο, τώρα για να βγει αυτή η φίσα , άστα να πανε στο #@$% :Lol:

----------


## ggr

Παρομοιο προβλημα ειχα κι εγω στο παλιο μου αμαξι (IBIZA 2002) oπου ξαφνικα ξεκλειδωναν οι πορτες και κατεβαιναν τα τζαμια.  Το ειχα βρει 2-3 φορες με μισανοιχτα τζαμια και λεω μαλλον τα ξεχασα, μου το παρουσιασε ομως και οταν ημουν μεσα οποτε καταλαβα οτι υπηρχε θεμα. Το πηγα μου καθαρισαν την κλειδαρια κι εστρωσε.
Ολα τυχερα ειναι ειτε εχεις γερμανικο ειτε γιαπωνεζικο αμαξι πιστευω. Πλεον ολα εχουν ημερομηνια ληξης ,οποτε οποια αποπειρα συγκρισης μαλλον ειναι αστοχη.
Τωρα οσο αφορα τα αυτοκινητα του γκρουπ VW τα τελευταια χρονια (00') παρουσιαζουν αρκετα θεματα ,καθως εχουν πολυ περισσοτερα ηλεκτρονικα σε σχεση με αλλλους κατασκευαστες, οποτε μοιραιο ειναι να παρουσιαζουν καποιες παιδικες ασθενειες μεχρι να γινουν βελτιωσεις. Επιπλεον εχουν αρχισει και οι Ιαπωνες κατασκευαστες να φορτωνουν πλεον ηλεκτρονικα τα νεα μοντελα τους, οποτε η φημη Ιαπωνεζικο = αθανατο εχει αρχισει πλεον να καταριπτεται.
Οτι βγηκε μεχρι τα μεσα της δεκαετειας του 90 και ηταν ποιοτικο αντεξε στο χρονο.

----------


## picdev

> Παρομοιο προβλημα ειχα κι εγω στο παλιο μου αμαξι (IBIZA 2002) oπου ξαφνικα ξεκλειδωναν οι πορτες και κατεβαιναν τα τζαμια.  Το ειχα βρει 2-3 φορες με μισανοιχτα τζαμια και λεω μαλλον τα ξεχασα, μου το παρουσιασε ομως και οταν ημουν μεσα οποτε καταλαβα οτι υπηρχε θεμα. Το πηγα μου καθαρισαν την κλειδαρια κι εστρωσε.
> Ολα τυχερα ειναι ειτε εχεις γερμανικο ειτε γιαπωνεζικο αμαξι πιστευω. Πλεον ολα εχουν ημερομηνια ληξης ,οποτε οποια αποπειρα συγκρισης μαλλον ειναι αστοχη.
> Τωρα οσο αφορα τα αυτοκινητα του γκρουπ VW τα τελευταια χρονια (00') παρουσιαζουν αρκετα θεματα ,καθως εχουν πολυ περισσοτερα ηλεκτρονικα σε σχεση με αλλλους κατασκευαστες, οποτε μοιραιο ειναι να παρουσιαζουν καποιες παιδικες ασθενειες μεχρι να γινουν βελτιωσεις. Επιπλεον εχουν αρχισει και οι Ιαπωνες κατασκευαστες να φορτωνουν πλεον ηλεκτρονικα τα νεα μοντελα τους, οποτε η φημη Ιαπωνεζικο = αθανατο εχει αρχισει πλεον να καταριπτεται.
> Οτι βγηκε μεχρι τα μεσα της δεκαετειας του 90 και ηταν ποιοτικο αντεξε στο χρονο.



κοίτα , το καλοκαίρι μου χάλασε ενα θερμίστορ , που ήταν πάνω στο ψυγείο του κλιματιστικού , το αμάξι είναι 15 χρονών , πόσο να αντέξει αυτό το ntc ? για πάντα ? δεν γίνεται ! μετά απο 15 χρόνια χάλασε , και τι τράψηξα για να το αλλάξω.
Εδώ βλέπεις γαλλικά και στα 2 χρόνια τρίζουν σαν να μην πω τι. 
Σιγουρα τα παλιά αυτοκίνητα δεν χάλαγαν γιατί , ήταν πολύ απλά, αν ειναι ετσι να μην χαλάνε να πάρουμε κάρα και να αλλάζουμε μονο πέταλα.
Ενας φίλος λόγω δουλειάς μου φέρνει διάφορα, και οδηγάω κάθε τοσο απο peugeot και wv ,μέχρι και mercedes, 
το wv group δεν παίζεται σε κράτημα, ανάρτηση, απόσβεση στις λακούβες, επιτάχυνση σε tdi κινητήρες , κατανάλωση και άλλα πολλά.
και εχω οδηγήσει απο το up, μεχρι polo, και το καινούριο golf ! οδήγησα και το τελευταίο astra καμία σχέση η αίσθηση.

Τα παράθυρα σου έμεναν ανοιχτά γιατι η κλειδαριά έμενε γυρισμένη, αν το κλειδώσεις και κρατήσεις τη κλειδαριά μονιμα γυρισμένη, κλείνουν τα παράθυρα ή ανοίγουν οσο το κρατάς γυρισμένο

----------


## geo1962

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, σας ευχαριστώ όλους, για την άμεση ανταπόκριση!

Ο αφαλός, σίγουρα έχει πρόβλημα και ελπίζω να μη συμβαίνει και τίποτα άλλο...
Θα ξεκινήσω από τον αφαλό και εάν το πρόβλημα παραμείνει, θα πρέπει να δω τις καλωδιώσεις κλπ κλπ.

Θέλω να ρωτήσω τα εξής:
1. Υπάρχει περίπτωση με καθαρισμό και λίπανση του αφαλού, να «καθαρίσω»;
2. Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα, είναι το πώς θα κάνω τον μεταχειρισμένο αφαλό, να δουλέψει, με το δικό μου κλειδί!
3. Νομίζω, πως και ένας καινούριος αφαλός, πάλι δεν θα είναι συμβατός με το δικό μου κλειδίβ¦
4. Υπάρχει περίπτωση, να αναγκαστώ (για να γλυτώσω κάποια χρήματα), να δουλεύω διαφορετικό κλειδί, για την κάθε μια από τις δυο πόρτες;
5. Άκη, μήπως θυμάσαι με τι κλειδί ή τι είδος κατσαβιδιού, έλυσες τη βίδα που συγκρατεί τον αφαλό;

----------


## picdev

Δες τα βίντεο είναι πολύ αναλυτικά  , στη τελική πάρε ένα μεταχειρισμένο και πήγαινε σε ένα κλειδαρα. 
Όταν λύσεις τον αφαλο θα δεις κάτι λαμακια με ελατήρια να προεξέχουν , προσοχή μην τα χάσεις , όταν βάζεις το κλειδί σου πρέπει να είναι όλα ίσια και να μπαίνουν μέσα. Εκεί τα τρως με το ντρεμελ.
Ανταλλακτικό θα βρεις και φρατζη αλλά καλύτερα Λιοσίων , πιο φτηνά ή car.gr . πρόσεξε γιατί οι αφαλοι έχουν μικροδιαφορές

Προσοχή για να μονταρεις πάλι τον αφαλο με.το ελατήριο είναι αρκετά δύσκολο , πρέπει το κλειδί να επαναφέρει μόνο του !

Πάρε ένα σπραι q20 νομιζω το λενε , ειναι ένα μπλε. Ρίξε και wd40 αλλά εμενα τότε είναι που διαλύθηκε τελείως . ακόμα και το μεταχειρισμένο να πάρεις καθάρισε τα μέταλλα πολύ καλά. Εγώ τα έκανα μπάνιο στα σπραι γιατί μαζεύουν μάκα.

----------


## geo1962

Το συντομότερο δυνατό, θα κοιτάξω να αποκαταστήσω το πρόβλημα. Ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί να επανέλθω.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Gaou

Γιώργε εγώ παντως σου λέω ότι πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε που έχει κοστος κανε εναν οπτικο έλεγχο . μετα ξεκίνα και τελειωσε με τον τροπο που σου λεει ο Ακης . Αλλα ένας οπτικος ελεγχος δεν κοστιζει τπτ ουτε σε χρόνο ουτε στην τσεπη.

edit : στα καλώδια.

----------


## picdev

Που να κάνει οπτικό έλεγχο ?

----------


## geo1962

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους!

Επανέρχομαι με το πρόβλημά μου, για να ζητήσω και πάλι, τη γνώμη σας.
Πείρα μεταχειρισμένο κύλινδρο-αφαλό, αλλά επειδή κατά την αγορά δεν είχα μαζί μου το fabia, μου έδωσαν κάποιον που ταιριάζει μεν, αλλά τουλάχιστον οπτικά, δεν είναι απολύτως όμοιος με αυτόν της μαμάςβ¦

Αφού τον τοποθέτησα (χωρίς να προσαρμόσω το κλειδί), το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να κλειδώνω από την πόρτα του συνοδηγού, πολύ καλύτερα απ’ ότι με τον χαλασμένο κύλινδρο.

Της μαμάς, είναι σαν αυτόν που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω photo:
http://www.car.gr/parts/view/4646576/

Αυτός που αγόρασα, είναι σαν αυτόν που φαίνεται στη photo που ακολουθεί:
http://www.car.gr/parts/photos/3443258/

Θέλω να ρωτήσω:
1. Εάν προσαρμόσω τον κύλινδρο στο κλειδί μου, θα «καθαρίσω» με το πρόβλημα, ή δεν πρόκειται, αφού δεν είναι απολύτως όμοιος ο ένας κύλινδρος με τον άλλο;
2. Κατά την αγορά του κυλίνδρου με ρώτησαν: ΜΚ1 ή ΜΚ4;
Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω, από πού προκύπτει το ΜΚ1 ή το ΜΚ4, που θα το βρω;
Τα στοιχεία που γνωρίζω, είναι:
Skoda Fabia του 2002
6Y22D4 FABIA       HATCHBACK COM
FNK 9102         KD 50KW AQW

----------

